# New things for this year...



## Frighteners Entertainment

I picked up a line of shoes and boots to go with the costumes this year along with a variety of masks, bloodied body parts latex prosthetics and a few other things.
should I post a few pictures of said things for reviews?


----------



## trishaanne

Um......YEAH......sheesh....that was a no brainer!


----------



## dave the dead

nope...just send me 3 of each...

oh, wait...yeah pix would be cool.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's a few of the masks.
I was thinking that these might be nice for for zombie props?


----------



## turtle2778

Jeff those are just SICK!! My kid just looked at them and said, DUDE that is nasty!! I like the outer ones the middle one kinda makes me sick. LOL. Nice masks though.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A couple of Body Parts.


----------



## DeathTouch

Crap! I didn't buy one of those corpsing kits from Gore Galore when they were at Transworld. Because you had to gab with me didn't you. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll try and get a few latex pieces up along with a few of the shoes and boots tonight.

So, I get the Turtle High Five? lol


----------



## trishaanne

Hmmmmmm, those are really cool and I'm sure that, if placed properly around a guest room, would really freak out a certain out of town guest from Chicago..hehehe.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL T&A, I think these were "inspired" by that group! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I was thinking that these might be nice for for zombie props?
Too gory for Zombies?


----------



## trishaanne

Well, since Ms Wicked doesn't like zombies, I think I may have to redecorate before next month. :zombie:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

trishaanne said:


> Well, since Ms Wicked doesn't like zombies, I think I may have to redecorate before next month. :zombie:


You're a good friend!


----------



## Revenant

oooo I love that middle zombie!! So _very_ E.C.


----------



## Lilly

those are cool looking...
be good for head <LOL start on ground breakers too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ground Breakers, didn't think of that.

Am a little nervous about carrying the masks and things....
We'll see how it goes.


----------



## skeletonowl

i love that bloody middle mask!


----------



## scream1973

that middle mask is just sick .. oh so sick in such a wonderful way..


----------



## Vlad

> should I post a few pictures of said things for reviews?


I'll ask Pyro if it's okay.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No more coffee for you!


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> No more coffee for you!


sounds like Jeff is trying to give up Coffee. Good for you Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's some of the shoes and boots:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jeff - the boot in the middle. Does it available only in black?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have black and white coming in, but is also available in brown.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What costume are you putting together?


----------



## DeathTouch

Jeff, do you have any hats. Like in the olden days for people who drove the horse cart around. I need one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Jeff, do you have any hats. Like in the olden days for people who drove the horse cart around. I need one.


Give me a better idea of what style.


----------



## pyro

wow really sick -i love them, now i need more money


----------



## DeathTouch




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

One of my most favorite characters! Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, the Child Catcher!!
I'll look and see what I have that is close.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This maybe?








or this


----------



## DeathTouch

The one on the bottom. I take it that the hair is glued on. Do you think all the other stuff on top can be ripped off of the hat? If so I think I would be interested.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not sure how it's attached. It's just a latex medallion.
You're looking at a $12.99 hat.


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Not sure how it's attached. It's just a latex medallion.
> You're looking at a $12.99 hat.


Is the hat felt? And how do I order? I can't see your site form work. They have me locked from your site. Too much porn probably.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's a velvet hat. You just say you want it and I'll order it.

It was probably the picture of your underwear??


----------



## DeathTouch

I will take it!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> What costume are you putting together?


I need a costume????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hauntiholik said:


> I need a costume????


If you wish to only wear boots, you have my blessings!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jeff! You cheeky monkey!


----------



## Spider Rider

Hmmm, a cheeky monkey. Now that would be a good costume.


----------



## DeathTouch

What is a cheeky monkey? As the ghost hunters say, it is time to go dark. LOL


----------



## pyro

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If you wish to only wear boots, you have my blessings!


i want pics


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> I will take it!


Opps, I forgot to tell you that it's been ordered.


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Opps, I forgot to tell you that it's been ordered.


Yeah me! Do you have the New Midnight Syndicate CD too?


----------

